
“Facebook censored death threats I got from Trump supporters” - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2016/11/14/facebook_censored_death_threats_i_got_from_trump_supporters.html
======
MrZongle2
FTA: _" But this one was especially graphic and specific and has required me
to consult with law enforcement...To illustrate the gruesome hate that now
regularly pours into my inbox, I posted the email on Facebook and made the
image public."_

Right: author contacted law enforcement about the death threat. Regardless of
who threatens whom, such behavior is unacceptable.

Wrong: author felt entitled to signal their victimhood and rebroadcast
offensive material, which presumably involves an ongoing law enforcement
investigation(?) and got bent out of shape when Facebook didn't play along.

Stupid: Facebook fixed the problem and apologized; no word on what the
response was from the law enforcement agency contacted by the author.

------
chinese_donald
Facebook and Twitter (and the mainstream news) have no problems posting
violent protesters that want Trump dead.

I've seen at least 6 instances ofTrump supporters getting beaten up and
attacked because of their beliefs.

So please stop making it seem like the people on the left are all about love
and unity.

